# It’s about time I bought a camera.



## Redwolf (Jun 15, 2010)

Hi guys

For the longest time I just haven't ever had a proper camera. I really wanna be able to take good pictures of my watches , and also macro shots. Plus I want to possibly film in HD/4K.

Anyone got some suggestions?

Thanks

Ps I should add I'm also a complete beginner


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

It's an often asked question, but it has caveats.

I went to a "posh" friends house, and he and his wife saw some of my modest portfolio. His wife said "what lovely pictures, you must have a good camera".

She cooked a very nice meal and I paid her the compliment " that was very a nice meal, you must have a good stove".

A camera doesn't take pictures, a photographer does. Learn about photography before wasting money on an expensive camera. An expensive 'phone may take good enough pictures for your needs. 

I favour Canon or Nikon cameras, but that's a personal choice. :wink:


----------



## Redwolf (Jun 15, 2010)

Stan said:


> It's an often asked question, but it has caveats.
> 
> I went to a "posh" friends house, and he and his wife saw some of my modest portfolio. His wife said "what lovely pictures, you must have a good camera".
> 
> ...


 Thanks, I get your point and I think I've got a good enough grasp on taking decent pictures.

If I had a decent camera other than my iPhone maybe my photos would look even better. Add to the fact that I would e more inclined to go out and take photos and practice etc something you cannot do with a phone.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Redwolf said:


> Thanks, I get your point and I think I've got a good enough grasp on taking decent pictures.
> 
> If I had a decent camera other than my iPhone maybe my photos would look even better. Add to the fact that I would e more inclined to go out and take photos and practice etc something you cannot do with a phone.


 Learn about photography first, it's a complex subject. That's my suggestion before you spend big bucks. 

I learned a lot by reading a book for children (Ladybird book) about photography.

Although, I earned more money from lecturing than from my part time job in a camera shop. 

:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Redwolf (Jun 15, 2010)

Stan said:


> Learn about photography first, it's a complex subject. That's my suggestion before you spend big bucks.
> 
> I learned a lot by reading a book for children (Ladybird book) about photography.
> 
> ...


 Best get reading then...

thanks.


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

Best simplest/cheapest route is to get a good pro point and shoot compact camera. Here's a few suggestions.

Sony HX90V, Sony RX100 series (goes from I to VI or so... these are considered the best point and shoot/compact cameras out there), Canon G series (G9, G7, etc.), Panasonix Lumix TZ series (also considered very good).

If you know a bit about photography and you seem like you do, you'll be able to take really good photos with all of these cameras above. I believe they all shoot RAW and they all have manual controls for setting apperture, shutter speed, etc.

If you have a budget of at least 300 GBP I'll suggest the Sony RX series, then Panasonic, then the Canon ones. Canon ones are great but they offer less for the money than the other two, sadly...

Obviously you can go the DSLR route but that means buying a lot of types of lenses and switching them around all the time which I find annoying and unnecessary nowadays...


----------



## Steve D UK (Sep 28, 2016)

About 5 months ago I convinced myself I needed a decent compact camera to take up photography as a hobby. Again!  I was minutes away from hitting the buy it now button on a Sony RX100 V camera before my wife reminded me I had a 'good' camera up in the drawer that I 'had' to have years ago and hadn't used for about 5 or 6 years. I looked and I found I had a Sony HX9V camera. The batteries were dead and wouldn't take a charge so after buying a couple of new ones, I had it all up and running again. Seemed pretty decent - a lot more functions/options than on my camera of choice, my iPhone. And there it has sat! Currently on holiday in Spain but before we left, my wife said, "Go on, get that camera out of the drawer that you needed so badly". So, here I am in Spain about to go out for the day and I'll take it with me but the 'faff' I have is that I use an iPad and when I get home I've got to take the card out of the camera, put it in my laptop, upload it to photobox and download it from there. Faff! I NEED a BLUETOOTH camera........... :laughing2dw:


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

DPreview.com. Great place to look up required features then find reviewed/recommended models that have that.


----------

